# Food Safety News - 05/28/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 28, 2021)

*Food safety’s complicated case that still isn’t over*
By Dan Flynn on May 28, 2021 12:05 am ALBANY, GA — Just more than eight years ago, well-known Georgia defense attorney Edward D. Tolley told a young majistrate judge that the criminal case they were both looking at was “complicated.” Tolley had just joined the defense in the Peanut Corporation of America (PCA) criminal case, which Magistrate Judge Thomas Q. Langstaff presided over.... Continue Reading


*Study highlights raw pet food as emerging source of human infection*
By Joe Whitworth on May 28, 2021 12:03 am A study on a deadly E. coli outbreak in the United Kingdom linked to raw pet food adds to the evidence of such products being a risk factor for human infections, according to researchers. In August 2017, four people were infected with related strains of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) O157:H7. One person died after developing the... Continue Reading


*Hong Kong recorded 2,000 food incidents in 2020*
By News Desk on May 28, 2021 12:01 am The Centre for Food Safety (CFS) in Hong Kong identified more than 2,000 incidents this past year. Less than one-fourth, about 440, related to undeclared allergens, according to data from the Food Incident Surveillance System (FISS), which monitors incidents outside Hong Kong. In 2020, the CFS issued 215 food incident posts, 15 trade notifications and... Continue Reading


*Alliance urges funding review for FDA during the current budget negotiations*
By Guest Contributor on May 28, 2021 12:00 am Opinion By the Alliance for a Stronger FDA The President is going to release his Fiscal Year (FY) 2022 budget request today (May 28, 2021). In advance of receiving the President’s request, the Alliance for a Stronger FDA has urged Congress to provide the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) with “no less than $200 million... Continue Reading


*State reports no E. coli found yet in investigation of dairy linked to outbreak*
By Coral Beach on May 27, 2021 04:08 pm State officials report they have not found E. Coli in samples tested in relation to an E. Coli outbreak linked to Pure Eire Dairy in Washington. Fifteen people are confirmed sick, including nine who have been hospitalized. Four children have developed the potentially deadly kidney complication known as hemolytic uremic syndrome (HUS). Most patients reported... Continue Reading


*Company expands recall of 1.6 million cases of beans from 22 states for processing mistake*
By News Desk on May 27, 2021 02:52 pm Randall Foods Inc. of Cincinnati, Ohio has expanded its recall of certain jarred beans under the “Hurst’s” Brand because of manufacturing deviations that may pose a potential health risk. The recall already includes 1.6 million cases of glass jars. “The manufacturing deviations included a nonfunctioning temperature indicating device raising the possibility that the product was... Continue Reading


----------

